

C-source to deal with OS X Finder aliases  - McUsr
https://github.com/McUsr/isalis
I hope those it concerns enjoy it. That is, those that wants their shell tools to work or play along with Finder Aliases.<p>The source is provided in the form of a shell-tool that lists aliases and broken aliases.<p>Enjoy!
======
McUsr
Hello.

I just want to make a point of the fact the code doesn't use Carbon, so it
should work with the next releases of OS X.

